# I had my first real boxing class yesterday



## Jared Traveler (Sep 14, 2022)

I have been throwing punches for probably 27 years. But that has been TKD originally and a lot of Muay Thai training in the last few years.

But I had my first official boxing class yesterday, learning Peek-A-Boo style. I definitely had to adjust a few things. Stance, defense, punching, all slightly different.

I'm not totally sure what I think about this style at this point.


----------



## Buka (Sep 14, 2022)

Jared Traveler said:


> I have been throwing punches for probably 17 years. But that has been TKD originally and a lot of Muay Thai training in the last few years.
> 
> But I had my first official boxing class yesterday, learning Peek-A-Boo style. I definitely had to adjust a few things. Stance, defense, punching, all slightly different.
> 
> I'm not totally sure what I think about this style at this point.


Probably best to give it a while, it takes time. 

One good thing, though, even if it turns out not to be for you, it will allow you to understand the defense against someone who's fighting like a boxer.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Sep 15, 2022)

PAB the way Tyson does it is very difficult and so taxing on the cardio. It's amazing how fast he is.


----------



## Hanshi (Oct 7, 2022)

I had decades of martial arts behind me when I first started boxing.  I'd always done bag work and knew how to punch.  I ended up making a friend of a young man who was already a "ringer" and enjoyed serving as his sparring partner.  I loved to be able to hit hard and learned a lot from him.  He especially liked that I was equally adept at both southpaw and orthodox and could help train for his next fight with an opponent of either method.  My tkd and karate training had gifted me with both speed and power and I never had a problem in boxing, It felt natural and felt good.  I found I was very good at slipping punches and taking punches.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 7, 2022)

Peekaboo is a pretty big step from martial arts striking as well.


----------



## tkdroamer (Oct 9, 2022)

Jared Traveler said:


> I have been throwing punches for probably 27 years. But that has been TKD originally and a lot of Muay Thai training in the last few years.
> 
> But I had my first official boxing class yesterday, learning Peek-A-Boo style. I definitely had to adjust a few things. Stance, defense, punching, all slightly different.
> 
> I'm not totally sure what I think about this style at this point.


Learn to adapt to your TKD and you will love it.


----------

